# LaCie, Maxtor: comments on external drive for Mac?



## jrta (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm wondering if there are advantages to either of the main brands of external drive (or other brands if relevant).
I want to use one for: Backup of 160GB iMac G5, editing video direct on external, and archiving video.
Would prefer no power cable, simple incremental backup, and whichever has software the most seamless with Macs.
Appreciate any help.....


----------

